# whey isolate/concentrate/hydro iso ????? differences



## brukabay (May 1, 2007)

I am a little confused what is the differnce between all those wheys protein

Whey Protein Isolate
Whey Protein Blend
Whey Protein Concentrate
Optimum Protein Blend
Milk Protein Isolate
Hydrolyzed Whey Isolate


----------



## NordicNacho (May 1, 2007)

I just use a blend cause its cheap.  on or all the whey

Whey protein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nate K (May 1, 2007)

at trueprotein.com they have descriptions.


----------

